# Ohio ccw question??



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello.

I was always told that in Ohio with yer CCW permit that as long as you carry yer gun hidden on you or in yer car that yer safe? A cop recently told my friend that you had to have it in a holster that snapped? Anyone have the latest copy of the Ohio carry laws that can answer this plz? Tnx, HG


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> Hello.
> 
> I was always told that in Ohio with yer CCW permit that as long as you carry yer gun hidden on you or in yer car that yer safe? A cop recently told my friend that you had to have it in a holster that snapped? Anyone have the latest copy of the Ohio carry laws that can answer this plz? Tnx, HG


Short answer, no, you need to check your state laws carefully. Here's a link to the Ohio Concealed Carry Manual.

According to the info on page 14 of the above manual, the handgun needs to be on a holster on your person or in a locked case. It can't be hidden in your car (in a glove compartment, for example) but there doesn't seem to be a restriction on snapping holsters.

However, I'm not a lawyer, and the internet is not the greatest choice for legal advice. Use at your own risk.

KG


----------

